# Sportlines? Prokit? How about both?



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i was having problems with running sportlines all the way around cuz michigan roads suck and the rear would bottom out (even with moti's upper mounts) whenever i would carry 4 ppl in the car
the prokits made the car look so very high in the front
so im runnin the sportlines w/ shortened motis in the front, and the prokits w/ kyb agxs in the rear in my B14...
anybody know of any negative affects of running an uneven drop/spring rates??
btw, pics: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=450474#post450474


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Not sure if this answers your question. But wouldn't it make more sense to get either coilovers or Tein springs? I know Tein has two different B14 lowering springs, similar idea to ProKit and Sportline. Both of them lower the front more than the back.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually they ran a similar setup in the SCC project 200sx as their first suspension upgrade. They used GAB's though IIRC. it would not be my first choice in upgrades but paired with what you have it is at least safe.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

pc080189 said:


> Not sure if this answers your question. But wouldn't it make more sense to get either coilovers or Tein springs? I know Tein has two different B14 lowering springs, similar idea to ProKit and Sportline. Both of them lower the front more than the back.


thing is, i already had the prokit from before... plus i always thought of eibach to be a good company.. although, doing some research on tein has led me to believe that theyre pretty reputable also... also i picked up the sportline kit for $175 + 10 shipping...


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

wes said:


> Actually they ran a similar setup in the SCC project 200sx as their first suspension upgrade. They used GAB's though IIRC. it would not be my first choice in upgrades but paired with what you have it is at least safe.


thats assuring... :thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You have nothing to worry about in regards to mixing those particular springs. They have the same spring rate, which is why Mike's car had that set-up in the beginning. I run the same set-up as he did with the GAB's with no real problems. I only bottom out the rear if I'm carrying someone in the back and hit a good enough bump.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I spent two summers up in detroit and it killed my shocks. Anywayz, if you want to go lower, you NEED shortened struts, PERIOD. Especially with those roads!

Eibach makes the highest quality springs out there. Problem is, the Prokits ans Sportlines are mainly for looks and were not designed for high performance.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> I spent two summers up in detroit and it killed my shocks. Anywayz, if you want to go lower, you NEED shortened struts, PERIOD. Especially with those roads!
> 
> Eibach makes the highest quality springs out there. Problem is, the Prokits ans Sportlines are mainly for looks and were not designed for high performance.


you said it.... detroit roads suck! :thumbdwn: 
i have motivationals in the fronts; they rode funny with the prokits and i doubt that the prokits are made for looks cuz that fender gap was fugly with them... the sportlines may be more for looks but im quite satisfied w/ the performance w/ the shortened struts
ss


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I am running that combo right now and I like it alot. I am from Chicago and I will match our streets against any city out there. I think you will like the ride. Just keep an eye on the road if front of you.





theimportscene said:


> you said it.... detroit roads suck! :thumbdwn:
> i have motivationals in the fronts; they rode funny with the prokits and i doubt that the prokits are made for looks cuz that fender gap was fugly with them... the sportlines may be more for looks but im quite satisfied w/ the performance w/ the shortened struts
> ss


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> I am running that combo right now and I like it alot. I am from Chicago and I will match our streets against any city out there. I think you will like the ride. Just keep an eye on the road if front of you.


yea, that combo is working out great for me... lookswise and performancewise
dude, i was out in chi-town today, man i love that city!!
you guys got nothing on the downtown d-town roads... and yea, i have to keep an eye on the road, thx for the tip


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The only thing I can see as a possible drawback would be some additional weight transferred to the front during hard braking and thus unloading the rear tires. Which means you might lock up the rear a little easier other than that I don't see any other real drawbacks.

Troy


----------

